# 1wallboardsman video



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anybody buy his videos? I need some more pointers on running the zook so I bid on that video, he has others so I was wondering if it's worth buying them all. I am still fairly new to the auto tools.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

jeepin270 said:


> Anybody buy his videos? I need some more pointers on running the zook so I bid on that video, he has others so I was wondering if it's worth buying them all. I am still fairly new to the auto tools.


Check out the 2bucks thread.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes I did get 1wallboardsmans dvds, They are ok, You do pick up a few pointers for sure so well worth it but keep an open mind, What hes doing might not work for you, I found any dvd very helpful when starting out, Sure saved me some headaches but its still a huge learning curve that takes time, I kept going back and re watching them, He makes it all look easy. Heres some of the best clips you will ever be fortunate to see, Heres a real pro at work 

https://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck/videos


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

sound like **** but he give good trick for beginner.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

cazna said:


> Yes I did get 1wallboardsmans dvds, They are ok, You do pick up a few pointers for sure so well worth it but keep an open mind, What hes doing might not work for you, I found any dvd very helpful when starting out, Sure saved me some headaches but its still a huge learning curve that takes time, I kept going back and re watching them, He makes it all look easy. Heres some of the best clips you will ever be fortunate to see, Heres a real pro at work
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck/videos


That's some quick taping. Still, why does he drop the gun and manually advance the tape after each cut? After cutting the tape, I always advance the tape while rolling the ratchet wheel out on the wall. Preferably right next to the unwiped piece of tape I just cut, so as not to leave a mar in the finished wall.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> That's some quick taping. Still, why does he drop the gun and manually advance the tape after each cut? After cutting the tape, I always advance the tape while rolling the ratchet wheel out on the wall. Preferably right next to the unwiped piece of tape I just cut, so as not to leave a mar in the finished wall.


 They sure knew how run the tools, Just not the best at maintenance, The gooser stopped working so they just started doing that instead.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

cazna said:


> They sure knew how run the tools, Just not the best at maintenance, The gooser stopped working so they just started doing that instead.


Even when the bazooka is working perfectly, you still need to roll the ratchet wheel a little between cuts to avoid a dry spot in the tape. I assumed that that is what is being done by hand. I advance the wheel by rolling it against the wall between cuts. You know you have rolled it out enough when the mud just barely pops the tape forward.


----------

